# Gen Drana



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem of hope to what I so much desire in the one to be all illusion left as such in the form of the lovely G. Drake.

Gen Drana, adoration mine so distant 
thee be lonely spirit projected 
oh, lady in passions to words 
ye visit present in light of beauty rare 

Gen Drana, all be thee of torment to life 
so separate as to conjure image of female 
fair inflamed mane as fire to pale skin 
whilst ruby maketh remark upon thee blush 
to desire ours 

Gen Drana be ye illusion of inspiration 
that haveth its way with desperation mine
in mockery or reality of exquisite delight, 
this be not to me known for with devotion 
upon thee I await as all be us to reveal

Gen Drana, be it all save folly of fantasy mine 
or fool’s desire for thee to be as thine promise 
for in ye tears to drop as hope to raise 
to angelic being upon thee Gen Drana


----------

